# Different filters for same source



## Tolfus (May 17, 2017)

Hello,
I have a webcam, which needs to be cropped differently in different scenes. I can't create multiple webcam-sources, because as soon as i create a new source, for this new source, the webcam doesn't work anymore.

So currently i have multiple different filters for one webcam source and i have to activate/deactivate them manually when i am switching scenes.

It would be great to have the source-filters behave just like the transformation-option of the source.

Best regards.


----------



## Osiris (May 17, 2017)

Crop by holding ALT and dragging the edges.


----------



## Tolfus (May 17, 2017)

Apologies for not explaining correctly:

I have one webcam-source. This webcam-source is used in two different scenes. When i change the crop-filter of the webcam in Scene 1, it automatically changes the crop-filter of the webcam in Scene 2 too. It would be great if changing of the webcam-filter in Scene 1 would only effect the webcam in Scene 1, not the one in Scene 2 too..


----------



## dodgepong (May 17, 2017)

Using alt-cropping is scene-specific, as opposed to the crop filter, with applies to all instances of that source.


----------



## Tolfus (May 18, 2017)

Ah ok....sorry for missunderstanding. But what about source-filters? Can i somehow make them scene-specific?


----------



## Zosoled (Oct 29, 2017)

The alt-cropping is actually just applying a Transform effect, so anything you can do in right-click > Edit Transform will stick to the source in that scene only. If you want additional filters to be scene-specific, like color correction or whatever, I don't think that is supported at this time.


----------

